# Linder Fishing 410



## Poikki (27. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand was zu dem Boot sagen?
Da es mein erstes Boot werden soll, bin ich mir etwas unsicher.
Habe irgendwo jetzt gelesen, dass diese Boote etwas wackelig auf dem Wasser liegen sollen. 

Geplant sind Angeltouren zu zweit mit dem entsprechenden Equipment. Überwiegend wollen wir Spinnfischen bzw. zur Abwechslung sicher auch mal eine Schlepptour unternehmen.
Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruss und Petri Heil.
Poikki


----------



## oridu (28. März 2013)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Bullshit mit wackelig, fahr mit dem Boot seit Jahren in Schweden am Äsnen rum, auch bei BFT 5. Nur so´n Bassbootumbau wie hier im Forum würde ich mir verkneifen.
Ansonsten 5 PS dran , nen E-Motor und du machst alles richtig.

Grüße
Olli


----------



## wackelschwanz (28. März 2013)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*



oridu schrieb:


> Bullshit mit wackelig, fahr mit dem Boot seit Jahren in Schweden am Äsnen rum, auch bei BFT 5. Nur so´n Bassbootumbau wie hier im Forum würde ich mir verkneifen.
> Ansonsten 5 PS dran , nen E-Motor und du machst alles richtig.
> 
> Grüße
> Olli


 
Hallo,#h

ich möchte Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber BFT 5 ist wohl ein bisschen übertrieben|kopfkrat zumindest mit dem Boot was ja auch nur eine CE Einstufung der Kategorie* D* hat, im Allgemeinen ist das aber nicht schlecht wenn man es nicht" Zweckentfremdet"#6

Gruß

W.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

wie ist es denn bei dem Modell mit der freibordhöhe?
da kommt ja meine ich  nur ein kurzschaft drauf!
ist dann halt die frage auf was für gewässer es geht!
bei den meisten seen,sind ja keine hohen wellen zu erwarten.(gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen)wenn man aber flexibel sein will,und auch auf flüssen angelt wäre mir das boot,mit der Motorisierung zu schwach.
auf seen,mit nem kleinen Motor wärs ok.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Poikki (1. April 2013)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Gedacht ist das Boot für Binnenseen. Das sollte dann ja klappen.
Wichtig war es mir, dass auch wirklich 2 Leute im Stehen Spinnfischen können.

Gruss.
Poikki


----------



## gehawe (1. April 2013)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Hallo,

Habe das Fishing 440.
Habe mir damals beide angesehen und mich für das größere entschieden. Hat mehr Zuladung und man hat etwas mehr Platz.

Habe auch noch das Sportsman 355. Das ist beim stehend fischen etwas besser, da es einen flacheren Boden hat.

An dem Fishing habe ich einen 5PS-Yamaha-2-Takter dran. Trotz der Länge steigt das Boot recht steil aus dem Wasser, wenn man alleine fährt und Gas gibt. Dann wünscht man sich eine Gasgriff-Verlängerung, so dass man mehr in die Bootmitte kommt. Dann gleitet das Boot besser.

Alles in allem ist das Boot prima. Ich verwende es vor allem zum Schleppen auf dem Solgen in Schweden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Poikki (8. April 2013)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Hallo zusammen,

so Boot ist geordert. Nun heißt es 2-4 Wochen Wartezeit. Das wird eine gefühlte Ewigkeit sein! |bigeyes

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mich mal nach ein paar E-Motoren erkundigt. Dachte da an einen Motorguide Varimax 55lbs als Heckmotor. Außenboarder sind bei uns leider nicht erlaubt! Was meint ihr, taugt das Dingen was? Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen.

Gruss und Petri Heil.
Poikki


----------



## Wiederfischer (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Hallo Poikki,
Glückwunsch zum Entschluss! Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dem Boot machen können, und: woher hast du es? Wie bist du bei deiner Händlerauswahl vorgegangen? Ich bin auch drauf und dran, mir das gleiche Boot zu kaufen,
Grüße, Alex!


----------



## -Lukas- (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Mit einem Elektromotor wohl eine sehr gute Entscheidung!

Wären Benziner erlaubt, hätte ich persöhnlich aber immer zu einem Gleiter gegriffen, Verdrängerfahrt kann besonders bei langen Anfahrten ganzschön nerven |supergri


----------



## Inni (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Hallo,

ich weiß das ist etwas alt hier, aber ich häng mich mal dran.

Ich habe ein Angebot für ein linder 410. Nun habe ich eine Frage: stimmt es das sie wackelig sind?
ich möchte damit auf einen Stausee ca 750ha, erlaubt nur mit E-Motor. Es sollen 3 Leute drauf zum Spinnfischen im Stehen. Darunter auch mein Sohn mit 11 Jahren.
Ist das machbar, oder nicht? Lieber zu einem 450cm/180cm greifen oder ist das 410 ausreichend?

Danke


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Größer ist immer besser - aber auf Dauer wird jedes Boot zu klein,  das haben schon viele Bootsbesitzer durchlebt. 

Wackelig sind die nicht - siehe Posting 2#h


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*



> Es sollen 3 Leute drauf zum Spinnfischen im Stehen. Darunter auch mein Sohn mit 11 Jahren.
> Ist das machbar, oder nicht? Lieber zu einem 450cm/180cm greifen oder ist das 410 ausreichend?


Ich finde es sowohl im 4m, als auch im 50cm längeren Boot, fragwürdig zu dritt stehend zu Fischen!
Mein Boot ist 5m (Holznachen) und zu zweit ist es kein Problem, aber zu dritt kommt man sich doch arg ins Gehege, wobei der in der Mitte Stehende ganz klar am meisten eingeschränkt ist.
Zudem sollten die Protagonisten erfahren und bestenfalls aufeinander eingespielt sein, sonst kann diese Enge sogar gefährlich werden.
Ich habe solche Angelausflüge sogar schon vorzeitig abgebrochen, damals hatte ich mal einen Nachbarn mitgenommen und nachdem mir zwei, dreimal sein Blinker knapp am Kopf vorbei zischte, trotz Belehrung, war Ende mit Spass und es ging nach Hause!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Bei drei Leuten und der Bootsgrösse sollten lediglich 2 fischen und einer steuert das Boot entlang der fängigen Stellen- optimal rudernd. Das Ganze abwechselnd macht richtig Spass.


----------



## Inni (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Hallo,

mir ging es nur darum ob es wackelig über die Längsachse ist oder nicht. Wenn es im Wasser liegt wie die DDR-Anka, dann ist alles gut. Mehr Vergleich hab ich nicht.


Danke u Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*



> Bei drei Leuten und der Bootsgrösse sollten lediglich 2 fischen und  einer steuert das Boot entlang der fängigen Stellen- optimal rudernd.  Das Ganze abwechselnd macht richtig Spass.



@Grüß dich Volker!
Wer schlau ist, macht es genau so!

Jürgen


----------



## allegoric (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

5m bei 3 Leuten, notfalls auch 4,50m mit nem Kind, aber da kommt man sich schon arg ins Gehege, ein vernünftiges Werfen ist da schon nicht mehr möglich. Da müssen schon alle in die gleiche Richtung bzw. 180 ° gedreht gucken, dass man sich nicht behakt. Zu dritt stehen würde ich mir schnell aus dem Kopf streichen. Je leichter der Kahn, desto krasser wird das.


----------



## volkerm (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Es ist auch nur eine mentale Sache, stehend werfen zu müssen. Vom Boot benötigt man die letzten Meter Wurfweite schlicht nicht, und sitzend fischen ist, gerade bei kleinen Booten, wesentlich sicherer. Die Linder Fishing sind recht schmal.


----------



## Inni (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Hallo,

habe mir das Linder 410 geholt. Gestern zu 2t auf dem See gewesen. 
Es ist schon über die Längsachse wackeliger als die Anka. Angeln mit 3 Leute wird da die Ausnahme werden. Aber zu 2t ist es machbar.
Wir hatte gestern ziemliches Pech, erst legte der Wind zu, so das wir eine gute 4, in den Böen 6 hatten (knapp halbe Meter Welle). Das ging gerade so noch, geschappt ist nix. Dann setzte der Rhino VX noch aus und wir mussten gegen Wind heim rudern. Das Linder liegt auch da schwerer im Wasser. Läuft auch nicht so locker mit dem Motor wie die Anka.
Da ich aber seit letzten Wintersportunfall links etwas Armlahm bin, brauchte ich ein Aluboot, was ich auch mal alleine ins Wasser bekommen kann.

Wollte nur mal eine Rückmeldung geben und mich für die Kommentare bedanken.

Schönes Fest.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

@Mario
Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot und danke für die Rückmeldung.
Leider ist es nicht selbstverständlich, dass Leute sich hier im Forum nochmals melden, nachdem ihr "Problem" erörtert wurde!

Jürgen


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Cool. Willkommen im Linder Club. Glückwunsch!


----------



## JasonP (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Linder Fishing 410*

Glückwunsch. 
Da hat es der Weihnachtsmann ja gut mit dir gemeint 

Frohes Fest!


----------

